# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  ما هو الدستور ؟؟؟

## الوسادة

*


ويكيبيديا ...


الدستور هو القانون الأعلى الذي يحدد القواعد الأساسية لشكل الدولة (بسيطة أم مركبة) ونظام الحكم (ملكي أم جمهوري) وشكل الحكومة (رئاسية أم برلمانية) وينظم السلطات العامة فيها من حيث التكوين والاختصاص والعلاقات التي بين السلطات وحدود كل سلطة والواجبات والحقوق الأساسية للأفراد والجماعات ويضع الضمانات لها تجاه السلطة.
ويشمل اختصاصات السلطات الثلاث (( السلطة التشريعية ,و السلطة القضائية ,و السلطة التنفيذية )) وتلتزم به كل القوانين الأدنى مرتبة في الهرم التشريعي فالقانون يجب أن يكون متوخيا للقواعد الدستورية وكذلك اللوائح يجب أن تلتزم بالقانون الأعلى منها مرتبة إذا ما كان القانون نفسه متوخيا القواعد الدستورية. وفي عبارة واحدة تكون القوانين واللوائح غير شرعية إذا خالفت قاعدة دستورية واردة في الوثيقة الدستورية.


الأساليب الديمقراطية لنشأة الدساتير

وهي تتم بإحدى طريقتين:
الجمعية التأسيسية المنتخبة: حيث يتاح للشعب فرصة انتخاب ممثليه ليقوموا بهذه المهمة خصوصا، وأول من أخذ بهذا الأسلوب هي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بعد استقلالها عن بريطانيا سنة 1776م.
الاستفتاء الدستوري: حيث يتم وضعه بواسطة جمعية نيابية منتخبة من الشعب أو بواسطة لجنة حكومية أو بواسطة الحاكم نفسه ثم يعرض على الشعب في استفتاء عام ولا يصبح الدستور نافذا إلا بعد موافقة الشعب عليه

أنواع الدستور

تقسم الدساتير من حيث تدوينها أو عدم تدوينها إلى دساتير مدونة وغير مدونة، ومن حيث طريقة تعديلها إلى دساتير مرنة ودساتير جامدة.

الدساتير المدونة وغير المدونة
الدساتير المدونة: يعتبر الدستور مدونا إذا كانت غالبية قواعده مكتوبة في وثيقة أو عدة وثائق رسمية صدرت من المشرع الدستوري.
الدساتير غير المدونة: وهي عبارة عن قواعد عرفية استمر العمل بها لسنوات طويلة حتى أصبحت بمثابة القانون الملزم وتسمى أحيانا الدساتير العرفية، نظرا لأن العرف يعتبر المصدر الرئيسي لقواعدها، ويعتبر الدستور الإنجليزي المثال الأبرز على الدساتير غير المدونة لأنه يأخذ غالبية أحكامه من العرف، وبعضها من القضاء، وان وجدت بعض الأحكام الدستورية المكتوبة مثل قانون سنة 1958 الذي سمح للنساء بأن يكن عضوات في مجلس اللوردات.

الدساتير المرنة والدساتير الجامدة
الدساتير المرنة: هي التي يمكن تعديلها بنفس الإجراءات التي يتم بها تعديل القوانين العادية أي بواسطة السلطة التشريعية وأبرز مثال لها هو الدستور الإنجليزي.
الدساتير الجامدة: هي التي يستلزم تعديلها إجراءات أشد من تلك التي تم بها تعديل القوانين العادية، ومثال ذلك دستور أستراليا الفيدرالى, الذي يتطلب موافقة آغلبية مواطنى أغلبية الولايات, بالإضافة إلى أغلبية الأصوات على المستوى الفيدرالى.*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اتعرفنا عليهم

----------

